# Kett vs Temptu



## MACaholic21 (May 11, 2009)

I can't decide which airbrush foundation to get, Kett or Temptu! Which do you prefer? If you prefer Temptu, would you get the silicone or aqua?? I do mostly bridal work. Thanks!!


----------



## BERFACE (May 12, 2009)

bump. i would like to know too!


----------



## aeni (May 13, 2009)

Everyone that I know who works in bridal uses Temptu b/c:
1 - It's silicone.  Due to every female out there hearing the words "silicone" and "airbrush" you'll be on the trend wave.
2 - It'll last way longer than Kett's water based formula.  They're a great company nonetheless - but Temptu's foundation STAYS ON.  It's rub-proof, water-proof, great lasting power.


----------



## BERFACE (May 15, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Jade M (May 18, 2009)

Interesting timing that this has come up... I ordered the MAC compressor (made by iwatta), side feed airbrush and adaptor, cleaner and some micronised airbrush formula foundations today from the Pro store in Sydney. It worked out being great value, even with it not being eligible for staff discount (on the hardware at least). 

Has anyone else used our one? It was going to be too expensive to get the temptu or kett ones that I had originally looked at sent to Australia. 

Should be here tomorrow - sooo excited to use my new toy


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 14, 2009)

I am an avid temptu user !! i love it . I use the SB formula . like Aeni said durable last longer has natural dewy finish. Ideal for bridal. 

I haven't used the mac formula so I can't compare but I have heard it doesn't come close to temptu. 

HTH


----------

